# Arraylist<String> füllen



## Guest (9. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

mal eine kurze Frage zur Syntax...

wenn ich einer Arraylist<String> gleich mehrere Strings mit einem befehl übergeben will- wie mache ich das??
So soll das dann in etwa aussehen:


```
ArrayList<String> strlst1 = new ArrayList<String>();
strlst1.add("bla1","bla2","bla3","bla4");
```

thx & lg


----------



## maki (9. Sep 2008)

>> wenn ich einer Arraylist<String> gleich mehrere Strings mit einem befehl übergeben will- wie mache ich das?? 
Gar nicht.

Ausser natürlich du willst eine Collection mit addAll oder eben ein array hinzufügen.


----------



## Verjigorm (9. Sep 2008)

Schreib dir doch ne Funktion, die das kann, sind ziemlich genau 3 Zeilen Code


----------



## Murray (9. Sep 2008)

Wenn es Dir nur darum geht, eine List<String> direkt bei der Erzeugung mit einigen Strings vorzubelegen, dann geht das so:

```
List<String> strlst1 = Arrays.asList( "bla1","bla2","bla3","bla4");
```


----------

